# Some vids of the races from last weekend



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Got into the semi finals with the 765 but was then eliminated by.....well you will see in one of the vids below!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice vids!! Looks like you were hanging w/ that turbo 'gade pretty good!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I beat him out for the semi finals and then went straight up against that R1 power Rappy......he smashed me and I got eliminated lol.


----------

